

Ask HN: Alternatives to Crunchbase.  - balajiviswanath

I have been using Crunchbase for some time and feel there is a high noise-to-signal ratio. There are too many companies that qualify neither as a startup nor as a product company. There are many dead companies and also there are many duplicate entries.<p>I was wondering if there are good alternatives to Crunchbase.
======
alphast0rm
A quick search turns up a few promising sites:

<http://www.businessinsider.com/blackboard>

<http://www.chubbybrain.com>

<http://www.linksv.com/>

from: [http://www.quora.com/CrunchBase/Are-there-any-other-sites-
li...](http://www.quora.com/CrunchBase/Are-there-any-other-sites-like-
Crunchbase-com)

They also list Mashable's Blippr but that appears to be dead. Hope this helps!

~~~
balajiviswanath
Thanks Alpha. That is great info. However, I tried all these tools and none of
them are quite good. Blackboard has very few startups (most in their list are
publicly traded cos) LinkSV is very hard to navigate. Also, these companies
are focused on SV startups alone. I wish they had more data of non-US startups
too.

------
AznHisoka
ANGEL.CO

